# king eds boxing day sale



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what time they will open tmr?
thanks.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I just phoned and the recording said 8am-5pm.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

nothing much in livestock, bought a bottle of prime and left


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Anyone have a list of stuff on sale iike last year.? Any salt for sale.?

Msjboy


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Everyone should have salt on sale  Standard items to stock up on boxing day


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it was okay. Long line at the cash. I want to go back when they get some arowana's in. Bought the spotted gar ( have never seen a true one for sale) they had plus five parrot fish.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone know what the price of salt, Instant Ocean is?
Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

J&L has it for $35 and change today for boxing day 5 gallon pail. Not sure if that price carries thru the week or not.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, I was at J&L and didn't buy any. If Bigals in Alberta can sell it for 29.95 then someone in BC should be able to as well.
Was wondering what KE was selling their IO for


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Thanks, I was at J&L and didn't buy any. If Bigals in Alberta can sell it for 29.95 then someone in BC should be able to as well.
> Was wondering what KE was selling their IO for


bear in mind salt is a VERY costly item to ship saying something like that seems rather ignorant to me ...

salt is one of those items that should cost nearly double what we typically pay for it. and i assure you that $30 is dangerously close to what 95% of the aquarium shops out there pay for a bucket of salt.

regardless i believe they were going for $35 a bucket.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck finding anybody here selling a bucket of salt for $30. $35-40 is typical for Boxing Day sales and that really removes most of their profit margin. Salt is a loss-leader, to help get customers through the door. BC salt prices in the Lower Mainland are among the lowest in Canada. Except for King Ed's and I think IPU, the other LFS have stopped their Boxing Day sales so good luck finding that mythical $30 bucket of salt. Been doing marine for a long time and I have never seen that price in the stores (and I go LFS shopping all the time).

Anthony


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> bear in mind salt is a VERY costly item to ship saying something like that seems rather ignorant to me ...
> 
> salt is one of those items that should cost nearly double what we typically pay for it. and i assure you that $30 is dangerously close to what 95% of the aquarium shops out there pay for a bucket of salt.
> 
> regardless i believe they were going for $35 a bucket.


Why ? the shipping containers of this stuff are off loaded in Vancouver and the likely cross docked into a tractor trailer and shipped to Alberta . That being said I think $39 is a decent price to make 160 gallons of water. Mind you a large water change for me is 5 gallons.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Why ? the shipping containers of this stuff are off loaded in Vancouver and the likely cross docked into a tractor trailer and shipped to Alberta . That being said I think $39 is a decent price to make 160 gallons of water. Mind you a large water change for me is 5 gallons.


the salt does not enter port in Canada typically, usually it enters port in the larger, healthier market in California. then there is Duty and shipping costs. if Vancouver was a healthier saltwater market, then MAYBE some companies would ship direct. as it stands most if not all brands are shipped from back east for European brands and through cali for most coming from Asia (seachem, oceanic, IO ... ) to flog salt for little if any profit is one of the silliest aspects of the aquarium trade ... one of the many reasons i hark about the ignorance that runs rampant in this hobby.

and FYI shipping a pallet of salt from Vancouver to Calgary in itself is over $300 per 50 units, at a cost of around $30 (depending on volume) that's putting the COST at about $35 ish. does this sound like something any retailer wants to waste their time with and make no money?

king eds had zero livestock or very little? well an extra few dollars on a bucket of salt would certainly help remedy that...


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

I think King Ed is selling OC 160 gallon mix at $29.95 this boxing week....indeed a lost leader and people who do stock up are the hard core mariners. Saw a guy at J&L who bought 8 of them and said he goes through 1 pail/month; he did not have room to store any more at his home otherwise he would have bought more at $35 each..

I believe King Ed sold it at that price last year as well ( there is a thread with the stuff on their 2010 sale from last yr ). Gas prices has tripled in the last few years and certainly puts in a big dent into shipping for these bulky heavy items.

msjboy


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> bear in mind salt is a VERY costly item to ship saying something like that seems rather ignorant to me ...


Its not ignorant to me at all.
It costs more to ship to Alberta and Ontario, than to ship here. So it is a lost leader. I get that. Its heavy I get that too.
But ignorant? Look in the mirror!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Good luck finding anybody here selling a bucket of salt for $30. $35-40 is typical for Boxing Day sales and that really removes most of their profit margin. Salt is a loss-leader, to help get customers through the door. BC salt prices in the Lower Mainland are among the lowest in Canada. Except for King Ed's and I think IPU, the other LFS have stopped their Boxing Day sales so good luck finding that mythical $30 bucket of salt. Been doing marine for a long time and I have never seen that price in the stores (and I go LFS shopping all the time).
> 
> Anthony


So maybe Anthony, I guess I am looking for a mythical bucket. I just saw an advertised price and was wondering why, with shipping cheaper to here, why we could not have the same deal.
I paid $30 for salt 5 years ago at Pauls in Surrey. I don't expect that price there now. Or it seems anywhere. 
But if Big Als was still in BC, then that price would have been the price I paid for salt now.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, time to chime in. I have been in this industry forever now, both from a buying and retail side and I can tell you with 100% certainty that pails of salt started out as a loss leader and gradually devalued salt across Canada. 
Us being a port is really not a factor because the majority of salts come from the US. Shipping within the US by truck is VERY expensive, also within Canada is actually worse. Because salt is a heavy product, selling it on line does not really increase volume because online companies don't include shipping on bulky items. Yes the consumer is getting great deals on marine salt for the last few years, great from that perspective, however stores are in business to make money, that is business. Flipping hundreds of pails at or close to cost does nothing for a business but artificially making the sales that period look good. Not profitable but obviously that is not the issue here. I personally feel it is not a good product to low ball because first of all it is a product that every marine hobbyist needs regardless, secondly why? It does not grow the hobby, no new hobbyist is going to be inspired to do a SW aquarium because the salt is cheap. The cost of the set up is still substantial in most cases so why bother destroying an otherwise healthy market?
Yes, it has become a bit of a ritual to give salt away on boxing day/week, IMO it is not healthy for the industry. Will you change more water more often? Unlikely so the cheaper price will not make up on volume, the rate of volume will not change, it will only encourage hobbyists to stock up on salt when it is this cheap and hurt salt sales the rest of the year. That being said, not all hobbyists will do so but salt has been devalued to the point that it is always a loss leader so from a business model, it makes no sense.

Loss leaders like starter kits or bare aquariums increases the number of hobbyists and is good for the hobby, cheap salt is not.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Back in the good old days when salt was $80 a pail down to couple years ago at $49, I did stock up. Remembered bought 3 pails from IPU 3 years ago.

Unless you have 100s of gallons of SW, it is not really worth taking up the space any more. I have close over 250g of SW, looked at JL's price again yesterday and decided against stock up. Even buying at $15 per 50g bag, that save a big $10 per pail  ? I will buy it when I need them 

I believe that every business needs to make a profit to continue to provide a high level of service and availability of good product lines. Nice to see the price level came down from say 10 years ago. But the type of competition we are seeing in the last 5 years is ridiculous from the business perspective. May be good for the purchasers in the short run by certainly PITA for the hobby in the long run. Cannot find an Eheim O-ring in town is an incredibly unnecessary pain.

Wish there could be some openness between the LFS here - not for price fixing but how to serve the hobby better and make sure LFS is making reasonable profits from their investment. It is sad when businesses exist with the objectives to out-compete others.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Its not ignorant to me at all.
> It costs more to ship to Alberta and Ontario, than to ship here. So it is a lost leader. I get that. Its heavy I get that too.
> But ignorant? Look in the mirror!


you understand the principles, but will not concede that making zero profit or even losing money is absurd? loss leaders are a useful tool to get more people into the hobby but salt is a staple, like food, and like water conditioner. why give away something that everyone needs?

I have been called many things before, but ignorant in this industry is certainly not one of them. and it was not meant as an insult more of a statement of facts that may or may not have been known.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Completely agree with this statement.
Your Eheim comment deserves comment as well. Another good example of something hurting our industry. Basically the way Eheim operated in the past they trained their dealers on their line. I personally visited the Eheim factory in Germany and was blown away. Problems occurred when they purchased out Jager. After that they felt that any business buying Jager could now buy Eheim. This in my opinion was the beginning of the end for Eheim. Their decision was very short sighted. Now Eheim is distributed by many wholesalers but they refuse to bring in the parts, why? Because the amount of parts you are committed to ordering is master cases. In other words, if you want to stock gaskets be prepared as a wholesaler to order 144 of them minimum in some cases more. 
Now you have a lot more stores carrying the unit and not parts. We still stock parts but dropped the filter for this reason. Of course we still want to help out customers that purchased Eheim from us in the past but Eheim has made a bad choice IMO.
This is another example of greed that actually hurt a popular line.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

makes me happier i decided against eheim long ago


----------



## shingo43 (Sep 5, 2010)

ok, everyone, back on track please.
What exactly is on sale in kinged? how long is the sale on?
what is the discount for corals and saltwater fish?
thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know, they are not a sponsor here, why don't you give them a call?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

shingo43 said:


> ok, everyone, back on track please.
> What exactly is on sale in kinged? how long is the sale on?
> what is the discount for corals and saltwater fish?
> thanks


Take a look at this list from last year's sale. May give you an idea what the prices are like. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/king-ed-pet-store-2010-boxing-sale-10107/

I'm sure they have some great deals left. Go into the store to check it out. The sale is on until end of the week. Discount on corals and sw fish depends on what you're looking for....check in store.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*cost for salt*

you should check your monthly utility bill if you think going through bucket of salt per month is the big hurt factor.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Too bad king ed doesnt have a newsletter nor even a simple website....or at least a corporate freebie facebook account where they can provide details. I think they are a bit too old school bricks and mortar....you have to go there in person to find out what is new or on sale.

Msjboy


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes but it gets you in the door.......


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol the king ed lack of technology topic has come up long ago, pretty much boils down to them moving too much product too quickly to keep up with inventory. For an online retailer its fine, but yea the lack of something like IPU's newsletter or website does is a bit annoying to some. until they see a loss of customers, i doubt we'll see things change until the children take over


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Different clientèle  I bet half of the clients don't even bother checking the web. Some may not even have internet access :lol:

Honestly, why bother when most are just concerned about checking for the lowest prices  I think I might have this talk with Ron last year.

I won't if I am selling at their price level. Of course it is a different story if you want to be a PetsMart or BigAlsPets.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well if there was a lineup at their till I'd say they are doing fine without the Facebook, flyers etc. everyone knows they have sales.
I don't sell salt..as my wholesale price is about the same or more than j&l. I don't sell salt fish..but local neighbors have asked. Brought a couple in..but used it for our own use.no profit to be made. Not to mention all the dragging around and lifting for free...imagine if your paying staff to stack and carry a skid or more and making no profit. I'll save my back for something else lol. 
I think this conversation was brought up before. 
Alberta is most likely bringing up from across the line also.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275023,-122.835555


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

King Ed has 50% off all FW fish & a lot of chemicals are on sale.

Funny thing is that they did make up flyers but they are only posted in store.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Went today but they didn't have what I wanted. Lots of fish though. I managed to pick up seachem equilibrium for a good price. There are plenty of cheap plants there (50% off) if anyone is interested.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

does this sale go till sunday? or was it only 5 days?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's going on another week I believe.

KE is the closest LFS to me so its the one I visit most frequently. Been there almost every day this week. 

Bought another yellow watchman goby, 2 firefish gobies, and 2 Nassarius snails for Felicia's new RSM 130 seahorse tank.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

does anyone know if they have any elephant noses or other mormyrids 
i just remembered i was looking for them lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

christhefish said:


> does anyone know if they have any elephant noses or other mormyrids
> i just remembered i was looking for them lol


there was 1 elephant nose left the last time i visited. better give them a call tomorrow morning to reserve


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Bought some salt at $29.99 instant ocean brand...it was cheaper than j&ls special last weekend.

Msjboy


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

any snakeheads at king eds?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

King Eds has always been one of my favorite places lots of great deals and better ones if you ask for it.They are alway friendly and willing to earn your business.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ yes and always end up chatting with kay


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

anyone happen to know the prices of the ac110s ? thanks


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anybody know if the store is open tommorow? And If the the sale is still going on?

Thanks, Cheers and a Happy new year 
Bobby


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

i like the store, but it is very far from where i live, the only thing i don't like about the store is that when i call the store i talk to an asian gentleman, i don't know his name, and i ask the price of an item, he gets very mad and rude and says that i should come in store and see for myself, and say in very harsh and rude manner. That aside i do plan to drop by either tomorrow or monday to see what stuff they have for sale.

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They are usually closed on Statutory holidays I think.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

*datnoids?*

Do they have Datnoids for sale?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


> Do they have Datnoids for sale?


yep, plenty of em.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

lol. i phoned on boxing day and got the rude asian guy. he was rudely saying" why you phone, come in to store" but he awnsered my question then hung up.

i knew they would be the cheapest, i was just wondering how cheap.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just went today, fishstocks and aquaflora stocks are low. They said a new shipment of fish are coming in tommorow. Only one Altifron left and the only new thing of interest in my opinion was red tailed cats for $50 ($25 after discount).


----------

